# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Cơ khí chế tạo >  Ý tưởng eto kẹp nhanh bằng khí nén.

## mylove299

Em hâm mộ thằng Datron thấy cái đồ gì của nó cũng chất lừ, lượn trên mạng thấy có Clip dưới đây, vì vậy cũng ham hố nghĩ ý tưởng chế cái kẹp nhanh bằng khí này tiện cho việc kẹp phôi nhôm với kích thước không giới hạn  :Big Grin: . Các bác vào cho nhận xét và chém nhiệt tình nhé.




Vẽ sơ lược thì như này, em dùng pitston khí 2 ty đẩy hành trình ngắn đẩy lên tay đòn và ép cơ cấu kẹp đi ra kẹp phôi, hiện tại không biết như vậy có đủ lực kẹp hay không nữa.

----------

Bongmayquathem, haignition

----------


## Tuan Kieu

loại kẹp này chỉ dùng cho gia công nhôm,chi tiết mềm thôi bác ạ. vì lực kẹp yếu lắm .
  Bác vẽ được thì muốn biết yếu hay ko thì tính lực kẹp ra là biết mà . cơ bản là F= PxA . vậy lực kẹp phụ thuộc áp suất khí kẹp  và diện tích tiết diện của xi lanh kẹp . Xi lanh bạn chọn là cố định rồi ,vậy chỉ có thay đổi áp khí để thay đổi lực kẹp . Thường trên máy chỗ kẹp gá sẽ có regulator nhỏ chỉnh áp kẹp .Áp khí vào sẽ đi qua bộ booster để tăn áp, sau đó dẫn đến regulator chỗ gá ,sau đó đến gá .

----------

mylove299

----------


## CKD

Cái của bác chủ, có cả cánh tay đòn.
Nên việc tăng lực kẹp chỉ cần thiết kế lại tỷ lệ cánh tay đòn là Ok. Xy lanh bé thì.. lực cũng bé, muốn tăng thì chơi tay đòn là ok. Hành trình để kẹp mình nghĩ tầm 2mm là đủ, tay đòn tỷ lệ 1/5-1/10 thì cũng tạo ra lực kha khá rồi.

----------

mylove299

----------


## mylove299

> loại kẹp này chỉ dùng cho gia công nhôm,chi tiết mềm thôi bác ạ. vì lực kẹp yếu lắm .
>   Bác vẽ được thì muốn biết yếu hay ko thì tính lực kẹp ra là biết mà . cơ bản là F= PxA . vậy lực kẹp phụ thuộc áp suất khí kẹp  và diện tích tiết diện của xi lanh kẹp . Xi lanh bạn chọn là cố định rồi ,vậy chỉ có thay đổi áp khí để thay đổi lực kẹp . Thường trên máy chỗ kẹp gá sẽ có regulator nhỏ chỉnh áp kẹp .Áp khí vào sẽ đi qua bộ booster để tăn áp, sau đó dẫn đến regulator chỗ gá ,sau đó đến gá .


Dạ mục đích của em cũng chỉ là kẹp để phay nhôm thui bác ạ. áp bình khí nén của em là 5 bar ạ. đây mới là ý tưởng của em thui chắc khi làm sẽ chọn xi lanh nén có tiết diện lớn để tăng lực kẹp.

----------


## mylove299

> Cái của bác chủ, có cả cánh tay đòn.
> Nên việc tăng lực kẹp chỉ cần thiết kế lại tỷ lệ cánh tay đòn là Ok. Xy lanh bé thì.. lực cũng bé, muốn tăng thì chơi tay đòn là ok. Hành trình để kẹp mình nghĩ tầm 2mm là đủ, tay đòn tỷ lệ 1/5-1/10 thì cũng tạo ra lực kha khá rồi.


cánh tay đòn dài thì phải đẩy chiều cao cái e tô này lên bác ạ. e tự hỏi có loại xi lanh khí nào thiết kế theo kiểu như cái kích nâng ko nhỉ. tiết diện tác dụng lực nhỏ ép dầu đến xi lanh tiết diện lớn ý.

----------


## CKD

Cần gì bác, như hình của bác thì tỷ lệ 1/5-1/10 vẫn ok thôi.

----------


## Diyodira

> Dạ mục đích của em cũng chỉ là kẹp để phay nhôm thui bác ạ. áp bình khí nén của em là 5 bar ạ. đây mới là ý tưởng của em thui chắc khi làm sẽ chọn xi lanh nén có tiết diện lớn để tăng lực kẹp.


bác có đi ra bãi mua một con đội xế hộp loại nhỏ thôi, loại nằm, khi nào kích nó mới ngóc đầu lên, khoảng 1ton, về lấy ben của nó chế eto khỏi chê, giờ thấy loại này về nhiều lắm, loại 1ton khoảng 250k nếu khéo mua.
tks

----------


## Gamo

Ui, bổ sung thui là con đội xế hộp cụ nói là kích cá sấu phải hem? Của TQ, 2 tấn mini giá 400k thui.

----------


## Diyodira

> Ui, bổ sung thui là con đội xế hộp cụ nói là kích cá sấu phải hem? Của TQ, 2 tấn mini giá 400k thui.


TQ bác cho e mới lấy  :Smile:

----------


## Gamo

Ui cũng được phết cụ ạ... em quậy nó với cái khung 1.46 tấn của em cả tuần nay mà nó chưa chết  :Wink:  Mà ông mylove làm ben kẹp thì lo gì.

Coi vậy chứ đồ cũ cũng hên xui lắm. Em mua 1 cái khoan bàn cũ, về khoan được vài tháng, gãy luôn cái trục.

----------


## Diyodira

> Ui cũng được phết cụ ạ... em quậy nó với cái khung 1.46 tấn của em cả tuần nay mà nó chưa chết  Mà ông mylove làm ben kẹp thì lo gì.
> 
> Coi vậy chứ đồ cũ cũng hên xui lắm. Em mua 1 cái khoan bàn cũ, về khoan được vài tháng, gãy luôn cái trục.


riêng món con đội thì e không thích chơi TQ, Nhật cũ vậy mà luôn sạch sẽ khô ráo, còn TQ mua mới 5ton nhưng chỉ kích bàn xy con phay Enshu xác 5ton không nổi, đi đổi tới đôi lui cũng vậy, tgian ngắn sẽ bị ướt át, càng kích càng ngóc cao càng phọt nhiều ... nhớt ( cách nay 4 năm rồi), chắc do mình xui.
tks

----------

Gamo

----------


## CKD

Do cái sheild nó lõm đó ạ  :Wink:

----------


## f5cokhi24

kẹp bằng khí nén này mình đã thấy qua ở nidec servo trong khu công nghệ cao q9 rồi,chế đồ gá bằng khí nén chỉ thích hợp với vật liệu mềm như nhôm hoặc làm sạch gia công cho vật liệu đúc thôi chứ kẹp phôi thép mình thấy không khả quan cho lắm

----------

